# Bad Room best setup for the *Target* in REW



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,
my room is very bad. 

For my hometheaeter I will setup my Subwoofer with miniDSP 2x4 and 2 WAY ADVANCED 21.
What is the best setup for the *Target Settings* and *Filter Task* must I make every *None Speaker * type or?

Here you can see my setting in REW,

Subwoofer House-Curve and None without Hose-Curve


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The target curve should go through your measurement, approximately. If the target is nearly all below the measurement then you are trying to use filters as level controls instead of as filters.

Those are not subwoofer-only measurements, so the subwoofer target should not be used. Try using Full Range with the LF Slope at 24 dB/octave and the LF cutoff at about 30 Hz, and otherwise leave the target flat - target level probably needs to sit somewhere between 75 and 80 dB. There isn't enough low frequency level to apply a house curve - if that measurement is sub+main, try increasing the sub level to lift the area below 50 Hz. Also worth experimenting with position and subwoofer phase setting or time delay to try and fill in some of the dip around 40 Hz before trying any EQ.


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello JohnM,

thanks for your quick reply...:smile:
I will check.


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,

this is my result red before green with DSP.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Best reduce the LF cutoff, since some of the previous LF extension is being cut to match the target. The target level looks a little low, raise to 86 dB perhaps - can't quite read the levels in your image but it should probably be a little above the bottom of the dip that is at just over 80 Hz.


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

When I will reduce LF cutoff, I must setup Speaker Type: *Full Range* is it OK???
And what ist the best LF Cutoff value 10Hz or??
So, I must measuring with more level, if the filter are active the levels go little down.

Here the old Curve with better quality:


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

The old Curve:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Wolke said:


> When I will reduce LF cutoff, I must setup Speaker Type: *Full Range* is it OK???


Yes



> And what is the best LF Cutoff value 10Hz or??


A value which doesn't cause the LF extension you have to be reduced by the filters that are generated, so one which doesn't roll off before your measurement.


----------



## Wolke (Jul 10, 2017)

OK Thank you...:smile:


----------

